# Hysterosalpingogram - help!



## liltoni83 (Nov 30, 2015)

Im going for  hysterosalpingogram on 15th - it would be great to hear from a few of you that have already had this procedure done.

Any information would help.

Was it painful? Did you get your results straight away? Did you feel ok after?

Thanks


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hello 

I remember asking this very same question on this thread when I had mine. I was petrified. 

Please don't worry, they really are not that bad! It felt like a strong period pain and they tend to stop trying to force more dye in if it becomes painful. They will talk to you while it's happening and put your mind at ease. This was my experience and I had 1 blocked tube. 

I had my results there and then, that one was blocked and one was "perfect." And on my second they confirmed there and then that the salpingostomy was unsuccessful. 

You can even watch it all happening on the screen if you like, I found it really interesting. Good luck xxx


----------

